# A different way to manage manure.



## kstaven (Mar 29, 2009)

You run it through a pressure packer that turns it into bricks and use it for fuel in the winter. It burns A LOT hotter and longer than wood. BTW it doesn't stink when burned.

Our next move will be to run manure bricks through a gasifier to run a generator.

Save a fortune on power and gas by doing this. The residue from gasification makes a perfect fertilizer also. 

With utility costs killing so many farms it is something to consider.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 29, 2009)

I've heard of this before. It really is something, what we can burn to heat our homes, offices, etc.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 29, 2009)

manure has alot of differant uses.an it is a renewable source.a few big dairies are using it to generate their own power.as well as sell the extra to the power companies.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Mar 29, 2009)

I didn't know you could do that with manure! Sounds neat!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 29, 2009)

I've heard you could make flowerpots with manure too...there was an episode on Dirty Jobs on that, thought it was pretty neat.


----------



## m.holloway (Mar 29, 2009)

that's what i heard to that poop can be used to heat things. i saw some information on history chanle one late night. matter of fact i have a poop pile that is the burn pile, and i keep telling my hubby when he light's it stand back. we are useing our's for the garden.and starting a compose pile to have for anything else. I'm glad that i have only two cows. cause that alone it seems that i can't find what to do with all that poop.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm just so thrilled that I finally have a manure spreader and I can spread poop all over my farm, making my pastures a pretty green, the thought of burning it sounds just plain wrong!

I saw the dirty jobs with the manure flower pots, that was cool!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 29, 2009)

but it aint no fun loading the manure spreader.


----------



## kstaven (Mar 30, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> I'm just so thrilled that I finally have a manure spreader and I can spread poop all over my farm, making my pastures a pretty green, the thought of burning it sounds just plain wrong!
> 
> I saw the dirty jobs with the manure flower pots, that was cool!


When you run out of fields to spread it on, turning it into gas, heat and power is an attractive option. It will save us about $1000.00/month by doing this.


----------



## m.holloway (Mar 30, 2009)

i use a flat rake to spread my cows poop. and i just scoop it in the burn pile from the coral.for the garden i use the mower and yard vacume. i run over the dry poop. so the leaves and poop get mixed together. then we dump the muclh somewhat in the compost pile.didn,t know they made a poop spreader?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 30, 2009)

Mare,

Manure spreaders work great to get the manure from the barn, etc. to the field to be spread. Composting it for your garden is a great way to use it.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 30, 2009)

kstaven said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, the thought of tossing in a few poop bricks, instead of having to cut fire wood, sounds good to me! 
But, right now I have fire wood everywhere, if I don't burn it in the house, I am spending hours outside burning it to get it out of my fields!
My fields REALLY need the manure! They have been used and abused for years. Parts of them were logged and dozed a few times, so there is really very little top soil or nutrients left!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 31, 2009)

well you can spead 25 tons of manure to the ac every year.it will take 5 to 10yrs to really build your soil back up.do you plant winter pasture such as rye grass vetch or clover on them.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 31, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well you can spead 25 tons of manure to the ac every year.it will take 5 to 10yrs to really build your soil back up.do you plant winter pasture such as rye grass vetch or clover on them.


I've done some seeding with a broadcast spreader, not sure what I was spreading! The manure off the slab, and out of the pens has seed in it too. I just started spreading this past fall and I can see deeper green where I have spread and all sorts of baby grasses coming up!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 31, 2009)

keep up the good work.an keep speading the manure.


----------

